
AP says it will capitalize Black but not white - s9w
https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/wireStory/ap-capitalize-black-white-71877134
======
rbecker
What a diverse set of opinions. Some believe it should be capitalized so as to
make it more difficult for whiteness to maintain its power, while others
believe it should be lowercase, so as not to legitimize white identity.

